# russischen text in photoshop einfügen?



## Transmitter (26. Mai 2003)

hi!

wieso klappt das denn nicht?

ich habe ein word dokument, mit russischer schrift.

kyrillisch ist auf meinem system installiert, und wenn ich aus word was in den texteditor kopiere, dann wird das auch fehlerfrei dort eingefügt.

nur in photoshop gehts nicht 

woran liegt das denn?

thx schon mal
cu - transmitter


----------



## Tim C. (26. Mai 2003)

Könnte es sein, dass du die Schriftart nur in deinem Windows Fonts Ordner hast ? Wenn das der Fall ist, dann kopiere sie zusätzlich mal in den Ordner

X:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Adobe\Fonts\

Vielleicht geht es dann ...


----------



## Transmitter (26. Mai 2003)

kann es sein, dass ich die schriftart gar nicht habe?

jedenfalls ist das, was ich in word sehe nicht bei meinen installierten schriftarten dabei


----------



## Tim C. (26. Mai 2003)

Mmm keine Ahnung wie das mit den von Windows verwendeten Zeichensätzen ist. Aber lad dir doch einfach eine kyrillische TrueType Schriftart runter:
http://www1.ku-eichstaett.de/ZIMOS/koi-8.htm


----------



## Transmitter (26. Mai 2003)

kein stück 

die schriftart installiert, und in das adobe verzeichnis kopiert.

dann versuche ich wieder den inhalt der zwischenablage einzufügen und nach wie vor gar nichts .. bzw. diesmal wieder zwar den platz der zeichen, aber man sieht nichts .. 

interessant finde ich, dass die ebene korrekt heißt .. also das was auch in der zwischenablage war, aber man sieht in ps direkt nichts 

ich habe jetzt die letzen beiden zeichen des textes markiert

( und nein, es ist nicht weiß auf weißem untergrund! )


----------

